# Tejano Super Carshow



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

WHO'S GOING?

http://www.myspace.com/tejanosupercarshow


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 11:20 PM~14398257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they jsut posted this today...was trying to look for that chit!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 6 2009, 11:36 PM~14398446
> *they jsut posted this today...was trying to look for that  chit!!
> *


word. Rene and Codey say they coming. New Mexi chap say they will be there. I think we are gonna be 6-10 bikes deep. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 09:20 PM~14398257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Greatest show on earth? :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 10:38 PM~14398472
> *word. Rene and Codey say they coming. New Mexi chap say they will be there. I think we are gonna be 6-10 bikes deep. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN TEXAS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2009, 12:07 AM~14398803
> *Greatest show on earth?  :uh:
> *


When I posted that flyer the first thing I though was "Raul is gonna say something about that greatest show on earth." :biggrin:

edit


Your reading into it to much.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jul 7 2009, 12:13 AM~14398876
> *:thumbsup: ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN TEXAS
> *


Sup foo. You going again?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 11:38 PM~14398472
> *word. Rene and Codey say they coming. New Mexi chap say they will be there. I think we are gonna be 6-10 bikes deep. :cheesy:
> *


THE FORCE WILL BE UNLEASHED!!


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 10:16 PM~14398912
> *Sup foo. You going again?
> *


I WANT TO I GOT NEW PARTS ON THE WORKS. I GOT BEST TRIKE LAST YEAR


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 6 2009, 11:28 PM~14399046
> *THE FORCE WILL BE UNLEASHED!!
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 10:14 PM~14398890
> *When I posted that flyer the first thing I though was "Raul is gonna say something about that greatest show on earth."  :biggrin:
> 
> edit
> ...


All Im doing is reading exactly what it says. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2009, 12:47 AM~14399234
> *All Im doing is reading exactly what it says.  :|
> *


you take it to literal.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jul 7 2009, 12:28 AM~14399056
> *I WANT TO I GOT NEW PARTS ON THE WORKS. I GOT BEST TRIKE LAST YEAR
> *


hell yeah.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 Odessa


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 7 2009, 09:37 AM~14401146
> *:0 Odessa
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

The Tradition Continues...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone know the show promoters contact info for this show?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jul 12 2009, 01:59 PM~14449584
> *Does anyone know the show promoters contact info for this show?
> *


Nick Hernandez
http://www.myspace.com/tejanosupercarshow


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

HEEEEEELLLLLL MUUTTTHHHAAA FFFF***&&KKKN YEAHHHH, this show is the SHITTTT!!!!!!!!!!! had a muthaf*&kn blast last time we went to it and is directly responsible for the KRAAAZZYY connects i made up there from close homeboys to cool ass honeys,lol. So yeah its automatic for me i'll be there and yeah we'll have a big ass booth and a few Entries to shock peeps with. Yeah Regalious (Juanio aka Tokallo) ur new Skin bikla will be there reppn hard as fuck!!!!


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 12 2009, 01:27 PM~14450047
> *HEEEEEELLLLLL MUUTTTHHHAAA FFFF***&&KKKN YEAHHHH, this show is the SHITTTT!!!!!!!!!!! had a muthaf*&kn blast last time we went to it and is directly responsible for the KRAAAZZYY connects i made up  there from close homeboys to cool ass honeys,lol. So yeah its automatic for me i'll be there and yeah we'll have a big ass booth and a few Entries to shock peeps with. Yeah Regalious (Juanio aka Tokallo) ur new Skin bikla will be there reppn hard as fuck!!!!
> *


HELL YEAH THAT WILL BE THE SHOW TO BUST OUT WITH THE NEW BIKE KRAZYKUTTING IS DOIN FOR ME. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

GOTS TO BE THERE TO DEFEND MY TITLE.......WON BEST OF SHOW LAST YEAR WITH A MILD BIKE........ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS ALL YEAR......AND A BIG LOWRIDER TURN OUT....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 12 2009, 07:57 PM~14451455
> *GOTS TO BE THERE TO DEFEND MY TITLE.......WON BEST OF SHOW LAST YEAR WITH A MILD BIKE........ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS ALL YEAR......AND A BIG LOWRIDER TURN OUT....
> *


 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

getting closer!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

woop woop 
Artistics be in the house!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

GOOD SHOW I JUST HATE IT THAT ITS ON THE SAME DAY AS LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW IN HOUSTON AGAIN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 3 2009, 04:44 PM~14662052
> *GOOD SHOW I JUST HATE IT THAT ITS ON THE SAME DAY AS LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW IN HOUSTON AGAIN
> *


Again? Looks like no Los Mag show for me then.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 02:52 PM~14662128
> *Again? Looks like no Los Mag show for me then.
> *


too much comp 4 u?????? :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 04:52 PM~14662128
> *Again? Looks like no Los Mag show for me then.
> *


you gonna miss the best comp :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 3 2009, 04:44 PM~14662052
> *GOOD SHOW I JUST HATE IT THAT ITS ON THE SAME DAY AS LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW IN HOUSTON AGAIN
> *


AGAIN!!!

GUESS I WILL BE STAYIN IN THE "WEST"


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

This is a no go for me now,,, ill be at the magnificos show now.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Aug 3 2009, 04:55 PM~14662158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man we had this convo last year. My club will be in Odessa. Thats the one show we gather as every year.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 06:13 PM~14664270
> *Man we had this convo last year. My club will be in Odessa. Thats the one show we gather as every year.
> *


good one


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 3 2009, 09:10 PM~14664832
> *good one
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 3 2009, 07:58 PM~14664122
> *This is a no go for me now,,, ill be at the magnificos show now.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 3 2009, 09:12 PM~14664850
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you get my text?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Yeah d show dates are on d same day again dis year..........dates d only dat dat the radio station could get booked dwn here for d show wit other large events going dwn all month of november


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 3 2009, 04:50 PM~14663387
> *AGAIN!!!
> 
> GUESS I WILL BE STAYIN IN THE "WEST"
> *


I WOULD STAY IN THE WEST TOO BUT IM GOING FOR THE WEGO WORLD TOUR CHAMP SO I GUESS ILL JUST BE IN HOUSTON REPRESENTING MY ANGELITOS CC  :angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Its all good. I wish I could make both.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

DOWN IN HTOWN WILL BE THE TOUGHEST COMP FOR THE BIKES......IT ALWAYS IS!

WHEN THESE SHOWS GO TO BEING SEPARATE DATE WISE AGAIN.....I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE BOTH....HEARD THE ODESSA SHOW IS A TRUE LOWRIDER EVENT....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 4 2009, 06:20 PM~14674508
> *DOWN IN HTOWN WILL BE THE TOUGHEST COMP FOR THE BIKES......IT ALWAYS IS!
> 
> WHEN THESE SHOWS GO TO BEING SEPARATE DATE WISE AGAIN.....I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE BOTH....HEARD THE ODESSA SHOW IS A TRUE LOWRIDER EVENT....
> *


5 5000 sq foot barns full of " lows "!!!

TOP PERFORMING TEJANO MUSIC ARTIST!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 4 2009, 06:52 AM~14669075
> *Yeah d show dates are on d same day again dis year..........dates d only dat dat the radio station could get booked dwn here for d show wit other large events going dwn all month of november
> *


THAT'S FUCKED UP!!!! AGAIN... :angry: :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

odessa is a cool show, but the bike comp is all in htown that day


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 4 2009, 09:40 PM~14676556
> *odessa is a cool show, but the bike comp is all in htown that day
> *


i totally agree!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2009, 08:31 PM~14676442
> *5 5000  sq foot barns full of " lows "!!!
> 
> TOP PERFORMING TEJANO MUSIC ARTIST!!!!!
> *



THAT IS WHAT I HEARD.....MAYBE ONE DAY......


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

KrazyKutting will be in Odessa giving back LOTS of love and thanks and treats to the Tejano Super Show for what its done for us!!!! Tony O will be taking Bankroll to Houston so it'll be a great weekend for us regardless of where we're at. N YES THE TEJANO SUPPER SHOW IS ONE OF THE GREATES SHOWS ON EARTHHHH!!! 

TOP NOTCH PERFORMERS, MARIACHI BANDS ALL DAY, LOCAL ARTISTS, BOMB ASS FOOD (REMINDS ME OF A BUNCH OF ABUELITAS COOKN ALL DAY) THEM BIG OL FRIED TURKEY LEGS :biggrin: FIIIIIIINNNNNEEEEE!!!!! ASS HONEYS N A KOOL BANQUET ROOM WHERE THEY PRESENT TROPHYS (SAM AND JUAN NEXT TIME CLEAR UR BIKLAS OUT B4 THE MASSES START ENTERING THE BANQUET HALL :biggrin: )

HAD THE PLEASURE OF MEETING THE HOMIES FROM ESTILLO CC WHICH BECAME SOME OF MY TIGHTEST G'S IN TEXAS!!!!1


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 4 2009, 11:06 PM~14677598
> *KrazyKutting will be in Odessa giving back LOTS of love and thanks and treats to the Tejano Super Show for what its done for us!!!! Tony O will be taking Bankroll to Houston so it'll be a great weekend for us regardless of where we're at. N YES THE TEJANO SUPPER SHOW IS ONE OF THE GREATES SHOWS ON EARTHHHH!!!
> 
> TOP NOTCH PERFORMERS, MARIACHI BANDS ALL DAY, LOCAL ARTISTS, BOMB ASS FOOD (REMINDS ME OF A BUNCH OF ABUELITAS COOKN ALL DAY) THEM BIG OL FRIED TURKEY LEGS  :biggrin:  FIIIIIIINNNNNEEEEE!!!!! ASS HONEYS N A KOOL BANQUET ROOM WHERE THEY PRESENT TROPHYS (SAM AND JUAN NEXT TIME CLEAR UR BIKLAS OUT B4 THE MASSES START ENTERING THE BANQUET HALL   :biggrin: )
> ...


ERRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 4 2009, 11:06 PM~14677598
> *KrazyKutting will be in Odessa giving back LOTS of love and thanks and treats to the Tejano Super Show for what its done for us!!!! Tony O will be taking Bankroll to Houston so it'll be a great weekend for us regardless of where we're at. N YES THE TEJANO SUPPER SHOW IS ONE OF THE GREATES SHOWS ON EARTHHHH!!!
> 
> TOP NOTCH PERFORMERS, MARIACHI BANDS ALL DAY, LOCAL ARTISTS, BOMB ASS FOOD (REMINDS ME OF A BUNCH OF ABUELITAS COOKN ALL DAY) THEM BIG OL FRIED TURKEY LEGS  :biggrin:  FIIIIIIINNNNNEEEEE!!!!! ASS HONEYS N A KOOL BANQUET ROOM WHERE THEY PRESENT TROPHYS (SAM AND JUAN NEXT TIME CLEAR UR BIKLAS OUT B4 THE MASSES START ENTERING THE BANQUET HALL  :biggrin: )
> ...


no chit!!! REMINDS US TO GET ON TOP OF THAT!!

ONE BIG ASS PROMOTING DAY!!! GETTING THE MODELS READY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Aug 4 2009, 09:28 PM~14677860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHIIITTT U KNOW ME AND U ARE HITTN UP SOME PRE AND AFTER PARTAYYSSS :biggrin: :biggrin: ALL I KNOW SAM IS WE'RE HAVIN A MUDA FNG BLAST THAT WEEKEND G!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

should be a good weekend. Heard Taste Of Latin rolls our the red carpet.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 4 2009, 11:35 PM~14677962
> *HAHAHA WHAT UP JUAN, HOPE TO MEET U THERE AND CHOP IT UP HOMIE.  :biggrin:
> SHIIITTT U KNOW ME AND U ARE HITTN UP SOME PRE AND AFTER PARTAYYSSS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ALL I KNOW SAM IS WE'RE HAVIN A MUDA FNG BLAST THAT WEEKEND G!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


YES I KNOW!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i hope i can have my gurls bike there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

last minute project in the works for overchere too!


----------



## Kaos806 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 10:18 PM~14764712
> *last minute project in the works for overchere too!
> *


Gonna put a twist in odessa this year see if can meet the dead line with my new project.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Aug 13 2009, 11:40 PM~14765024
> *Gonna put a twist in odessa this year see if can meet the dead line with my new project.
> *


this one too :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Up


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ill be there hopefully. Got to go defend my BEST DISPLAY and BEST BODY MODS!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Aug 22 2009, 10:57 PM~14851128
> *Ill be there hopefully. Got to go defend my BEST DISPLAY and BEST BODY MODS!!!
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 11:18 PM~14764712
> *last minute project in the works for overchere too!
> *


X817!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 10:42 PM~14765045
> *this one too :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


have you started on the bike homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

We ready


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

T T T for the best show in the wooooooooooooooorld :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

3 Months away!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 25 2009, 09:16 AM~14873349
> *3 Months away!!
> *


Yes sir. Hopefully we get there early enough to get a better spot.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 08:46 AM~14873529
> *Yes sir. Hopefully we get there early enough to get a better spot.
> *



when do yall plan on getting there again?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 07:46 AM~14873529
> *Yes sir. Hopefully we get there early enough to get a better spot.
> *


save me`a spot :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Not gonna go early like we planned.  We need to leave earlier in the morning!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i know that i knew u would fold


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491547


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 11:38 PM~14398472
> *word. Rene and Codey say they coming. New Mexi chap say they will be there. I think we are gonna be 6-10 bikes deep. :cheesy:
> *


10-15 Deep :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Who else is rollin?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 05:36 PM~14939927
> *Who else is rollin?
> *


im bringin the fleet :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 07:47 PM~14940042
> *im bringin the fleet :0
> *


say whats up when you get here. I know how you like them trophies.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*So with Legions going to Houston who will take best of show?*


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Comps gona be good guess will have to wait and see


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 26 2009, 11:13 AM~14886338
> *10-15 Deep :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Prophecy San Anto will be there Along with Artistics San Anto Rene & Codey will be Rolling with us for the ride.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2009, 12:08 AM~15148939
> *So with Legions going to Houston who will take best of show?
> *


Might end up going to odessa instead of houston...time will tell


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats what im talmbout rudy


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Sep 22 2009, 04:04 PM~15154440
> *Prophecy San Anto will be there Along with Artistics San Anto Rene & Codey will be Rolling with us for the ride.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

shall be good !!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Sep 23 2009, 07:05 PM~15167209
> *shall be good !!!!!!
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Hope to meet some kool peeps from the Layitlows.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 23 2009, 07:49 PM~15167615
> *Hope to meet some kool peeps from the Layitlows.
> *


 :uh: GTFO


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

bad ass show i highly recomend it. i might go again this year....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

all tTA member get with me for pre reg...so we can be there space up and saved!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 29 2009, 11:49 PM~15224733
> *all tTA member get with me for pre reg...so we can be there space up and saved!
> *


a fuck you man! :angry:


----------



## Kaos806 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 06:36 PM~14939927
> *Who else is rollin?
> *


SHIT YOU KNOW LUBBOCK TEXAS WILL BE THERE IN FOOL EFFECT WITH A LITTLE TWIST TO THE GAME FOR THE 09 :guns: :worship:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Sep 30 2009, 12:01 PM~15228610
> *SHIT YOU KNOW LUBBOCK TEXAS WILL BE THERE IN FOOL EFFECT WITH A LITTLE TWIST TO THE GAME FOR THE 09 :guns:  :worship:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hell yeah. for the first time in history all 3 chaps will be there together!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2009, 11:15 AM~15229272
> *Hell yeah. for the first time in history all 3 chaps will be there together!
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2009, 11:53 PM~15224775
> *a fuck you man! :angry:
> *


be stuck out then...just trying to organise


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 30 2009, 04:53 PM~15230980
> *be stuck out then...just trying to organise
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 30 2009, 04:53 PM~15230980
> *be stuck out then...just trying to organise
> *


LOL j/p dont get butt hurt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT its getting closer.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*New Odessa flyer.*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be out there promoting ART WORK, stop by the LONE STAR BRAND BOOTH FOR INFO on MURALS!! WE Will also have LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS AVAILABLE FOR SALE!!








[/quote]


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> I will be out there promoting ART WORK, stop by the LONE STAR BRAND BOOTH FOR INFO on MURALS!! WE Will also have LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS AVAILABLE FOR SALE!!











[/quote]

What up Sammy Sam, had a good conversation with Nick today bout the KrazyKutting booth. Looks like i'm going all out homie, Mando gave me greenlight to ReLoad on inventory so we're running 1000 dumps for starters from ballmilled Lincoln,Cutty,Regal,Monte,Caddy,Impala etc etc to billet car parts and i'm Stockn TNT parts to the brim. Also talked to MY engraver Jaime Castaneda and he's rolln with me to Tejano Super Show (he's also gonna help me with Best Kustom Metal Part Award Trophy he's gonna engrave some sick stuff on it :0 ) So yeah player KRAZYKUTTING will be posted up the only way we know how.....REAL STRONG!!!!!!! Can't wait to party hard all 3days with my Wst TX homeboys!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

>


What up Sammy Sam, had a good conversation with Nick today bout the KrazyKutting booth. Looks like i'm going all out homie, Mando gave me greenlight to ReLoad on inventory so we're running 1000 dumps for starters from ballmilled Lincoln,Cutty,Regal,Monte,Caddy,Impala etc etc to billet car parts and i'm Stockn TNT parts to the brim. Also talked to MY engraver Jaime Castaneda and he's rolln with me to Tejano Super Show (he's also gonna help me with Best Kustom Metal Part Award Trophy he's gonna engrave some sick stuff on it :0 ) So yeah player KRAZYKUTTING will be posted up the only way we know how.....REAL STRONG!!!!!!! Can't wait to party hard all 3days with my Wst TX homeboys!!!
[/quote]
orale guey...good time all the way around!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill be there the day before


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2009, 12:26 PM~15655041
> *Ill be there the day before
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need room info... Sam???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2009, 12:51 PM~15655234
> *I need room info... Sam???
> *


on the artistics page


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2009, 12:26 PM~15655041
> *Ill be there the day before
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 13 2009, 12:05 PM~15655314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaos806 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2009, 05:10 PM~15657744
> *4 sho
> 
> *


WUZ UP GENTE READY TO TEAR OT DOWN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Nov 14 2009, 11:26 AM~15663598
> *WUZ UP GENTE READY TO TEAR OT DOWN
> *


u know this


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fixin to leave out that way...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 20 2009, 09:45 AM~15724864
> *fixin to leave out that way...
> *


going out of town compa? be safe man, try to make it out there next year, hopefully we can take the 1953 bombas.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 20 2009, 09:45 AM~15724864
> *fixin to leave out that way...
> *


I am leaving tomorrow afternoon!! Hit me up if you see me at the show!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 20 2009, 11:06 AM~15725487
> *I am leaving tomorrow afternoon!! Hit me up if you see me at the show!!
> *


i will be text confirmation numbers for the hotel!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yall be safe


----------



## caddy125 (Sep 29, 2009)

nachos.....emmmm


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddy125_@Nov 22 2009, 03:01 PM~15745126
> *nachos.....emmmm
> *


haha wrong log in...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 22 2009, 02:15 PM~15745213
> *haha  wrong log in...
> *


txt me some pics


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

pics?????????


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

hell yea Thee Artistics So-Cal and Texas


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

great pics thanks 4 sharing


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 05:07 PM~15758521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so did u photoshop her face


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 08:09 PM~15758537
> *so did u photoshop her face
> *


deleted that flat chest ugly ass butterface!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 05:10 PM~15758546
> *deleted that flat chest ugly ass butterface!
> *


n dat left over baby fat


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 08:11 PM~15758559
> *n dat left over baby fat
> *


 :barf:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 07:53 PM~15759055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sprocket still on backwards :twak:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 07:53 PM~15759055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bike is simple but krazy,ELITE is the shit!!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 06:25 PM~15758025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 20 2009, 10:06 AM~15725487
> *I am leaving tomorrow afternoon!! Hit me up if you see me at the show!!
> *


ga dam now i read this, should PMd a nga!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 23 2009, 09:48 PM~15760727
> *this bike is simple but krazy,ELITE is the shit!!
> *


Full Custom


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD ASS SHOW


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

If we don't make it to japan next year for sure ima be in odessa again


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 24 2009, 02:23 AM~15763650
> *If we don't make it to japan next year for sure ima be in odessa again
> *


WAS CHECKING OUT THE JAPAN PAGE SUPER SHOW!!! THAT WOULD BE HELLA TIGHT!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 11:24 PM~15763665
> *WAS CHECKING OUT THE JAPAN PAGE SUPER SHOW!!!  THAT WOULD BE HELLA TIGHT!
> *


Dem rides are hella clean


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 24 2009, 12:23 AM~15763650
> *If we don't make it to japan next year for sure ima be in odessa again
> *


me and my dad are planing to go for the super show again


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 04:55 AM~15759091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics Sam. It was a good show. I won:

1st place 12" bike
1st place 16" Full 
1st place 16" Radical
1st place 20" Semi
1st place Best in Show (Pirate)
2nd place Best in Show (Wyatt)
Best Murals (Pirate)

They bumped Pirate bike and Wyatt's Revenge up a category each for the sake of filling the categories.

Tight show, the LRM judges were there judging so you know it was done fair and unbiased. Street Low Magazine was there. Their CEO and crew were out there set up next to my bikes. Gilbert is a cool guy he came up to me at the end of the show to congratulate me and tell me he wanted to use Pirate Bike and Wyatt's Revenge for two separate photo shoots in the upcoming issues they'll be busting out with next year.

The show was crazy it was my first time out and I've never seen a spread like they had with the multiple buildings. I was setup in the showroom floor on the ice since it was for an ice hockey team out there.

KrazyKutting and I rolled out Friday night, setup Saturday Morning, went to the club, went to the show, and returned Monday to hang out with the Street Low crew choppin it up while their photographer did some photo shoots on some bad ass cars with two of their models. Gilbert told me of his collection of beach cruizers and BMX bikes he has not to mention the 30 lowrider cars he owns. He even presented me with an idea of doing a Street Low theme bike for his son so I'll be keeping in touch with him.

Overall it was a cool show and a great way to end the year.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I also want to thank Sam (Showbound) and the rest of his Thee Artistics crew for the hospitality they showed to Krazykutting and myself and I'll look forward to doing some work with some of you guys later on.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 03:25 AM~15758025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You did some bad ass work on this one brotha :thumbsup: Congratulations to Austin on his 3rd place Best Bike win


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up T.O. and Sammy Sam, hijole just finished unpackn and organizing my orders to Cad and Kut by alphabetical order. :biggrin: Big Big thanks as always to my West Texas homies for the Great Times and to all the people that stopped by the KrazyKutting booth to say what up,place orders and inquire bout kustom stuff thank you guys. So much for us being slow in the winter,lol. Tony congrats on your wins homie had a blast chilln wit u all weekend and Sam I.C bikes lookd clean homie keep up the great work. :biggrin: Both of you have TONS of work to do so stay hungry fellas and we'll really be reppn hard next year.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2009, 07:22 PM~15781622
> *You did some bad ass work on this one brotha :thumbsup:  Congratulations to Austin on his 3rd place Best Bike win
> *


thank ya sir!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 25 2009, 07:24 PM~15781646
> *What up T.O. and Sammy Sam, hijole just finished unpackn and organizing my orders to Cad and Kut by alphabetical order.  :biggrin:  Big Big thanks as always to my West Texas homies for the Great Times and to all the people that stopped by the KrazyKutting booth to say what up,place orders and inquire bout kustom stuff thank you guys. So much for us being slow in the winter,lol. Tony congrats on your wins homie had a blast chilln wit u all weekend and Sam I.C bikes lookd clean homie keep up the great work.  :biggrin: Both of you have TONS of work to do so stay hungry fellas and we'll really be reppn hard next year.
> *


this dude at the shop day before thanksgiving....now thats Krazy...lol

WE HAD TOO MUCH FUN!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 26 2009, 06:43 AM~15783646
> *thank ya sir!
> *


----------

